# MessageDrivenBean Problem beim Zugriff auf Stateful EJB



## Steven Hachel (18. Mrz 2015)

Hallöle,

ich möchte innerhalb eines MessageDriven Beans auf ein Stateful Bean zugreifen und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung;


```
javax.ejb.NoSuchEJBException: Bean has been deleted
```

Das Stateful Bean ist aber auch nicht null, nur der Zugriff macht Probleme.

Sobald ich die EJB auf Stateless umstelle, bekomme ich über das MessageDrivenBean Zugriff drauf, ohne dass eine Fehlermeldung kommt.

Habe ich da was verpasst, dass es grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert, oder woran könnte es liegen.

viele Grüße
Steven 

MessageDrivenBean

```
@MessageDriven(activationConfig = {
               @ActivationConfigProperty(propertyName = "destinationType", propertyValue = "javax.jms.Topic") },
               mappedName = "jms/defaultTopic")
public class MessageDrivenTopicEJBBean implements MessageListener {

    private static final Logger LOGGER = LogManager.getLogger(MessageDrivenTopicEJBBean.class);

    @EJB
    private QueueSenderSessionBean<Object> queueSenderSessionBean;

    public void onMessage(Message message) {
        try {
            ObjectMessage objectMessage = (ObjectMessage) message;
            LOGGER.info("queueSenderSessionBean - {}", queueSenderSessionBean);
           [COLOR="#FF0000"] [B]queueSenderSessionBean.handleCommand(objectMessage.getObject());[/B][/COLOR]
        } catch (Exception e) {
            LOGGER.error(e);
        }
    }
}
```

Stateful/Stateless Bean

```
@Stateful(name = "QueueSenderSessionBean", mappedName = "QueueSenderSessionBean")
public class QueueSenderSessionBeanImpl implements QueueSenderSessionBean<DefaultResponseMessage<DataPresentation>> { ...
```


----------



## RoNa (26. Mrz 2015)

Hi, der volle StackTrace wäre hilfreich. Aber grundsätzlich sollte der Zugriff gehen. Welchen AppServer und JEE-Version nutzt Du. 

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Steven Hachel (30. Mrz 2015)

Hey  RoNa,

mit dem Stacktrace muss ich erstmal passen. Kann ich erst liefern, wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin.
Ich arbeite mit dem Weblogic 12 und JavaEE 6. Ich denke mal, dass der Weblogic das Problem darstellt.
Ich melde mich nochmal, wenn ich den Stacktrace zur Hand habe.

viele Grüße
Steven


----------

